# HK P30S V3 or EMP 9



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been looking at two pistols, the HK P30S V3 and the SA EMP 9, and cannot decide. It was a much tougher choice before the EMPs went up in price recently. The HK has a rail and the EMP does not. They both claim to weigh about the same. The HK = 15+1, while the EMP = 9+1. The EMP is about 1/2" shorter than the HK. I am currently carrying a Beretta PX4 Compact in an SHTF Gear ACE-1 holster, and I really like it. I am just getting that itch for another pistol.

Recommendations and/or suggestions welcomed. Could use some help to get off the fence. Please do not suggest a G****. I have tried them and do not like them.

ps: Am left-handed, if you recommend some other pistol, please do not suggest anything that is not lefty friendly.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a tough call. I love my 1911s ad I love my HK45 and have been eyeballing a P30LS for a while now. The P30 is going to be fatter but I've been carrying my Hk45 most of the summer so the P30 can be concealed if you're willing to dress around the gun a little more.

I'd go P30 but I've been on kind of an HK kick of late. Budsgunshop has some pretty good prices on them.

Also, if you haven't read over it, you have to check out the Pistol-Training.com "P30 Thursday" articles.
\
http://pistol-training.com/archives/2668


> *91,322 rounds *(All in 42 weeks)
> *13 stoppages, **0** malfunctions, 5** parts breakages*
> 
> *test ended at: 91,622 rounds*
> ...


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

*HK*

I recently picked up a new HK P30, no safety, DAO. It has exceeded my expectations.


----------

